# Buen Programador de Pics (12, 16, 18) y eeproms (24cxx)



## azigta (Sep 9, 2010)

Hola a todos, he traducido el texto de la siguiente página en ingles, a español, para la comprensión de todos. (Adjunto más abajo el enlace oficial y original)

En este proyecto, construiremos un programador JDM que podrá soportar la familia de los pic12, pic16, pic18 y algunas de las populares EEPROMS 24c. El programador tambien incluye un conector ICSP que permite programación serial en circuito. A si que si quieres, no tiendrás que llevarte contigo tu MCU, cada vez que quieras reprogramarlo. El circuito, es conectado al pc a través del puerto serial, y no precisa de corriente externa. Por otra parte, si quieres utilizar un portatil, que no tenga puerto serial (RS232), podrás utilizar un conversor de rs22 a usb,  aunque puede no dar un resultado adecuado.







*
Microcontroladores soportados*

EEPROM: 

 24C01A, 24C02, 24C04, 24C08, 24C16, 24C32, 24C64/65, AT24C128, AT24C256, AT24C512, M24C128, M24C256, 24C515, PCF8572 or 8572 = 24C01, PCF8582 or 8582 = 24C02, PCF8592 or 8592 = 24C04, SDA2506, SDA2516, SDA2526, SDA2546, SDA2586, SDA3506, SDA3516, SDA3526, 4C016 == 24C01, GRS-003 == 24C02, GRN-004 == 24C04, GRN-008 == 24C04, GRX-006 == 24C04, GRX-007 == 24C04, KKZ06F == 24C01, BAW658049 == 24C02, BAW57452 == 24C02, M8571 == 24C02, X24C0

*Microchip PIC*:

 12C508, 12C508A, 12C509, 12C509A, 12CE518, 12CE519,12C671, 12C672, 12CE673, 12CE674,12F629, 12F675, 16C433, 16C61, 16C62A, 16C62B, 16C63, 16C63A, 16C64A, 16C65A, 16C65B, 16C66, 16C67,16C71, 16C72, 16C72A, 16C73A, 16C73B, 16C74A, 16C74B, 16C76, 16C77,16F73, 16F74, 16F76, 16F77,16C84, 16F83, 16F84, 16F84A, 16C505,16C620, 16C620A, 16C621, 16C621A, 16C622, 16C622A, 16CE623, 16CE624, 16CE625, 16F627, 16F628, 16F628A, 16F630, 16F676, 16C710, 16C711, 16C712, 16C715, 16C716, 16C717, 16C745, 16C765, 16C770, 16C771, 16C773, 16C774, 16C781, 16C782, 16F818, 16F819, 16F870, 16F871, 16F872, 16F873, 16F874, 16F876, 16F877, 16F873A, 16F874A, 16F876A, 16F877A, 18F242, 18F248, 18F252, 18F258, 18F442, 18F448, 18F452, 18F458, 18F1320, 18F2330, 18F432

*Construyendo el programador*

Como puedes ver más abajo, el circuito se compone de los siguientes componentes


*Lista de componentes*

T1, T2 : Transistor BC337

D1, D4, D5, D6 : Diodo 1N4148 

D3 : Diodo Zener 6V2 

D2 :  Diodo Zener5V1

R3, R4 : Resistencia de 1K8 1/4W

R1 :  Resistencia de  10K 1/4W

R2 :  Resistencia de  1K5 1/4W


X1 : Conector hembra para pcb del tipo DB9 (SERIAL DE 9 PINES)
C1, C2 : Capacitor Electrolítico de 100uF 16V 

SV1 y SV4 : Socket IC para 40 pines

SV2, SV3 : Socket IC para 20 pines

SV5 (ICSP) : Conector de 6 pines ICSP

L1, L2, L3 : LED (L1: VERDE, L2: ROJO, L3: AMARILLO)






El archivo PCB está dotado de un pdf. Puedes aplicaerlo a la placa utilizando el metodo de transferencia de toner o insolacion dependiendo de la placa que tengas (originalmente ironing method)

*Descargalo aqui*






La instalación de los componentes es sencilla. El único truco se puede ver en la foto. Antes de soldar el socket de 40 pines, tendrás que cortar los puentecillos de plastico que están entre las lineas que en conjunto forman 40 agujeros. ¡ATENCIÓN, NO TE OLVIDES DE SOLDAR EL DIODO(D6) Y EL PUENTE (conexión entre dos puntos) ANTES DE SOLDAR EL SOCKET!








*Indicaciónes LE*D; Amarillo:Reloj ,  Rojo:Corriente , Verderogramando

*Colocación*

La colocación esta mostrada en la imagen que aparece bajo este texto. 






Ya hemos terminado. Si lo has hecho todo como en el tutorial no habrá ningun cortocircuito, y verás como se enciende la luz roja Cuando conectas el programador al puerto serial. Ahora está listo para usar.Tendrás que utilizar ICPROG y WinPIC para empezar a programar tus PICs o EEPROMs. 

*
Enlace original*: http://www.circuit-projects.com/microcontroller/pic-and-eeprom-programmer.html

*Traduccion por azigta para Forosdeelectronica.com*


----------



## 1jabato1 (Sep 12, 2010)

Excelente aportación,económica y fácil para iniciarse en el mundo de los pics.
Un saludo , gracias por la traducción y por compartirlo.


----------



## nicolas (Jul 5, 2011)

Ya tengo todo comprado y está todo ok, la única duda es si alguien ya lo ha armado ya que no quiero armarlo y despues que no funcione, mi idea por el momento es programar pic chicos de 8 18 pines nomas, algo sencillo, es mi primer programador y mi primer programación por eso tengo miedo jajaja, el cable ya lo compré es macho hembra, solo que no vi que alguien lo haya armado con éxito acá por eso me planteé esa duda, cual armaste vos Tormento?

Muchas gracias por responder


----------



## tormento (Jul 7, 2011)

nicolas 

es un jdm programmer osea tenes el cable comprado o lo vas a armar 
si lo compras tenes que fijarte con el tester que las patas no esten cruzadas o sea 1 con 1 
2 con 2
3 con 3 y asi sucesivamente hasta la pata 9 

si lo vas a armar vos es el pin 1 con el pin1 soldado de un lado al otro asi hasta el nueve

los jdm estan mas que probados antes que armes te cuento que no funcionan con notebook y tampoco si le pones un conversor usb serial por que los voltajes o los amperajes son menores a los solicitados por microchip en sus especificaciones

te agrego otra cosa es un muy lindo programador te va a dar muchas satifacciones armalo sin miedo vas a saber cada vez mas a medida que lo vayas probando yo hice unos 9 grabadores para mis amigos y todavia lo usan y fue hace unos anos. Cualquier cosa a las ordenes


----------



## nicolas (Jul 7, 2011)

no no es con mi compu comun y corriente que trae puerto serial gracias a dios es medio viejita pero todavia sirve jajaja... el cable lo compre y lo pedi para programador... ahora lo medi y si me coinciden los pines... entonces voy a armarlo tranquilo cuando lo termine lo probare y cualquier duda aca me tendran molestando de nuevo... gracias...


----------



## tormento (Jul 7, 2011)

bueno yo voy a postear mis fotos de programadores por si queres ver. Dale con todo tene en cuenta los diodos y los capacitores que no inviertas la pata trata de soldar con un soldador de punta fina a 300 grados si podes no es critico


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 7, 2011)

No es por desmerecer el circuito pero ya esta desfazado, con rrelacion a los nuevos programadores con conexion a puerto USB.
Como todos saben ya no salen conectores RS232.Ahora el mercado esta abarrotado por puertos USB.

El circuito, es conectado al pc a través del puerto serial, y no precisa de corriente externa. Por otra parte, si quieres utilizar un portatil, que no tenga puerto serial (RS232), podrás utilizar un conversor de rs22 a usb, aunque puede no dar un resultado adecuado.


----------



## tormento (Jul 7, 2011)

hola si sergio ya se que hay todo en la tecnologia usb a el alcanze de todos pero si queres empezar y tenes una pc con serial de las viejitas y no queres gastar mucho jdm es uno de los mejores para empezar cumple las 3B  

bueno bonito y barato

jejeje

es como cuando queremos usar w95 y ya hay w7 jejejeje si tenes una 486 a donde te pones el w7 es solo por economia y facilidad

no es lo mismo hacer constructivamente un jdm que un usb pic programmer lleva mucho mas trabajo y dinero aparte es mejor aprender a caminar que a correr


----------



## leyenda (Jul 7, 2011)

exelente gracias por su aprote me ahorra mucho dinero   muchas gracias


----------



## nicolas (Jul 7, 2011)

es verdad lo que dice tormento.... yo lo estoy armando porque dispongo de un puerto serial ademas recien empiezo en esto a medida que valla avanzando tal vez me arme otro pero con este si funciona voy a estar mas que satisfecho...

holaaaaaaa les hago una pregunta... el programador termino andando al parecer... lo conecto y prende el led rojo cuando programo parpadean verde y amarillo al parecer anda ok... el problema que tengo es que no se si estoy programando bien porque genero el archivo .hex con mplab ide y cuando lo meto al programa ic-prog lo lee y al parecer lo programa pero me queda duda porque cuando cargo el .hex en ic-prog no se modifica nada de lo que aparece en codigo programa..... estare generando mal el .hex??? muchas gracias espero su ayuda...


----------



## tormento (Jul 8, 2011)

fijate que el pic sea el mismo que dice en el icprog luego luego pone para cargar y despues pone para leer fijate que el programdor que elegiste sea  jdm deja la barra de velocidad como estaba otra cosa que sistema operativo estas usando


----------



## nicolas (Jul 8, 2011)

tengo xp sp2 esta en programador jdm en el com 1 la velocidad esta en 10 se puso sola ahi la deje... pienso que lo grabo bien... esta tarde voy a armar el circuito y veo si funciona o no el pic... muchas gracias...

ahi les adjunto como quedo el programador... tiene puesto un pic 12F629 espero este bien puesto..... al parecer si porque no tuve problema al programarlo... suerteeeee espero les guste


----------



## tormento (Jul 8, 2011)

ok a las ordenes cuando armes el circuito y cargues el programa al pic fijate que el fusible del oscilador corresponda a el oscilador que vas a usar en tu placa de prueba es importante que consideres eso y fijate siempre antes las conexiones de tu placa de prueba principalmente las polaridades


----------



## willyfv (Jul 8, 2011)

Saludos,

Muy interesante este programador para los que no disponen de un gabador Usb,bueno yo utlizo uno por puerto paralelo y me funciona bien, lo unico malo que tiene que ser con una fuente o regulador de voltaje para alimentarlo, la gran ventaja de este programador publicado aqui es qu usa menos componente y no usa funte de voltaje....


----------



## nicolas (Jul 8, 2011)

fusible??? que es eso me mataste.... donde configuro eso...???

ahhh creo te te refieres al oscilador... pero no voy a usar oscilador... uso el interno y lo detalle el archivo .hex... oscilador interno de 4MHz

hola gente por aca ando.... no he podido  programar el pic12f629... la verdad que me siento muy frustrado.... al poner el dispositivo y querer programarlo me aparece el clasico error de icprog "error programacion de codigo en la direccion 0000h" no se que hacer... antes de eso me dice que esta ausente la calibracion del oscilador y yo pongo que no utilice el valor del fichero 3FFFh.....

La verdad que no se que hacer... se habra quemado el pic??? me podrian ayudar???


----------



## tormento (Jul 9, 2011)

fijate en donde dice osscillator que diga intosc gp4

y proba con mclr activado primero y fijate si te tira ese error luego si te tira pone mclr desactivado a ver si persiste ese error


----------



## nicolas (Jul 9, 2011)

cuando conecto el pic se me apaga el led rojo ahora.... que podra ser??

tengo dudas cuando genero el .hex y si este esta bien hechoo no..... te puedo mandar el asm y los revisas????


----------



## tormento (Jul 9, 2011)

si mandame sin problemas por las dudas comprate otro pic por si pusiste alreves la pata uno


----------



## nicolas (Jul 9, 2011)

ahi te lo mando... el problemas persiste haciendo lo que me dices... la verdad que me estoy volviendo loco... podiras ponerme alguna imagen de como poner el pic en el zocalo?? porque no se que indican las flechas... el lunes podre comprar el integrado recien porque hoy es feriado aca.... asique estoy re caliente... :enfadado: 

al hex lo genere con mplab y creo estaba bien hecho... pero no pude programarloooooo!!!!


----------



## tormento (Jul 9, 2011)

fijate si te lee pone en el agujero numero 9 contando desde abajo osea de la parte mas alejada del db9
o conta 11 de la parte mas cercana del db9 y pone read all si no te lee o te da error fijate el oscillator que sea intosc/gp4 la luz roja no se debe apagar si pasa eso y esta bien puesto el chip es por que algo paso acordate la muesca de tu chip debe ir en a posicion 9 desde abajo o 11 desde arriba (arriba es la parte mas cercana al db9)

y no te pongas nervioso es algo normal que no te vaya a la primera 

yo te ayudo


----------



## nicolas (Jul 9, 2011)

le conecto como en las fotos y el led rojo esta apagado.... la verdad que no se que hacer... algo me dice que esta muerto el pic.... sin el pic se enciende bien el led rojo... esta bien puesto el pic?? revisaste el asm??


----------



## tormento (Jul 9, 2011)

si vi esta perfecto la ubicacion pero me parece que quemaste el  pic antes cuando habias probado con el chip la luz roja se prendio o no y leyo el hex que cargaste no te fijaste


----------



## nicolas (Jul 9, 2011)

Ahí leí bien tu respuesta anterior, lo tengo al revés en las fotos me parece, si intenté programarlo, cómo en las fotos lo queme ?

La mueca tiene que ir del otro lado del conector db9 o no ?

Tormento he estado leyendo mucho y me topé con ésto fijate, esta bien el procedimiento ese ?


----------



## tormento (Jul 9, 2011)

si esta bien copia en un papel ese codigo por las dudas es el calibrador del oscilador interno para que quede bien calibrado pero acordate de hacer un read all antes copias el codigo y luego hace lo que te dice el tutorial pero cambiando el numero de chip por 12f629


----------



## nicolas (Jul 10, 2011)

voy a usar el oscilador interno configurado a 4MHz... segun lo que entiendo tengo que poner el fusile de oscilador en intOSC GP4... esta bien eso???


----------



## tormento (Jul 10, 2011)

si ta bien no te olvides de marcar el agujero 9 con un marcador y la muesca que apunte hacia el db9 siempre que saques y pongas tene cuidado cuando sacas y pones para sacar sin romper la patita ayudate de una chapita que entre por debajo del chip sino despues de sacar y poner se rompe


----------



## nicolas (Jul 10, 2011)

si si no te hagas drama ya mañana seguro te tengo novedades... muchas gracias hermano de mucha utilidad tu ayuda sos un groso


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 10, 2011)

Aqui hay otro programador para Pic, s a los que les interesa el puerto DB9
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programador-pic-s-8-18-28-40-patas-47839/

Ahi ba es to :
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...8-18-28-40-patas-47839-post414895/#post414895

este otro en lace tambien:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programador-pic-s-8-18-28-40-patas-47839/#post411702


----------



## nicolas (Jul 11, 2011)

holaaaa he comprado 2 pic pero no puedo leer el oscilador interno... o sea al parecer lo lee pero solo aparece 3FFF... que podra ser¿ tendre que configurar algo del soft¿¿¿¿


----------



## tormento (Jul 11, 2011)

el oscilador interno no se lee es para cuando pasas a tu circuito lo que tenes que hacer es si se conecta con el jdm y podes leer lo que tiene adentro
 fijate antes que nada eso luego si te lee en la ultima linea debe haberr un codigo que es distinto a 3fff copialo en un papel y segui los pasos del tutorial que me mostraste  y ahi recien pasas tu programa hex a tu pic nuevo la muesca va hacia el lado del db9 cuando termines de pasar tu programa leelo a ver si te lo lee no tiene que leer todo 3fff si no es porque no te leyo nada y no anda alguna cosa


sergiod 
muchas gracias por el aporte

no se si te aclara algo esto // bye


----------



## nicolas (Jul 11, 2011)

el problema es que cuando lo leo no me aparece nada en esa direccion... o sea solo me aparece 3FFF como en todas las demas... no hay alguna forma de grabarlo sin ese valor????

o tal vez agregando otro valor...
al cargar el hex en ic prog me aparece q el fichero no contiene informacion de configuracion y que no contiene el valor ID para el dispositivo.... eso que es??


----------



## tormento (Jul 11, 2011)

antes que nada decime si lee el micro 

vamos por paso

1 te lee el micro 
2 si te lee el micro entonces
3 carga un hex cualquiera
4 pone el oscilador en intosc/gp4
5 pone los fuses
6 dale program
7 si no da error
8 sali del icprog
9 entra al ic prog con tu pic insertado pone read
10 te tiene que aparecer el programa que grabaste anterior si no fuera asi tenemos que hacer otra cosa debemos ver donde esta el problema


----------



## nicolas (Jul 11, 2011)

pongo el programador luego abro el ic prog y pongo leer el micro y me aparece 3FFF en todo el codigo de programa...


----------



## tormento (Jul 11, 2011)

eso esta bien pero despues de apretar el boton  read se tiene que cambiar a lo que grabaste antes en el micro fijate eso


----------



## nicolas (Jul 11, 2011)

el micro en nuevo no tengo nada... por eso no voy a leer nada creo...


----------



## tormento (Jul 11, 2011)

si por eso carga un programita busca de internet algo para 12f629 que prenda un led por ej despues grabalo en el pic despues avisame


----------



## nicolas (Jul 11, 2011)

al querer grabar el hex que tengo me aparece que tengo el valor del oscilador ausente y me pregunta si usa el valor 3FFF y le pongo no y continua... cuando va a empezar a programar me aparece el clasico error error en la programacion en el codigo 0000h... la verdad que me esta volviendo loco...


----------



## tormento (Jul 11, 2011)

pone que si y continua a ver que te aparece


----------



## nicolas (Jul 11, 2011)

lo mismo me aparece.... y si le pongo un valor yo a esa direccion?


----------



## tormento (Jul 11, 2011)

la verdad que voy a ir a comprar un pic yo y lo programo aver que me sale voy a demorar un tiempo pero voy a llevarte la solucion // tene paciencia asi siempre es al comienzo


----------



## nicolas (Jul 11, 2011)

ya esta hermano ya lo solucione... era el programador el problema... ya me consegui uno y lo pude programar... muchas gracias por tu ayuda... suerte


----------



## extigi (Ene 10, 2012)

hola

acabo de armar el programador y sólo se me enciende el led verde cuando lee o intenta programar, pero ni el amarillo ni el rojo se encienden. Apuntar que no he puesto un conector hembra porque no tenia a mano y le he puesto un macho con un metro de cable conectado pin a pin, es decir, donde iría el 1 de la hembra, el uno del macho, y asi sucesivamente. Alguien me puede orientar a ver cual es el problema? Ahh!! Tambien he cambiado los diodos por 1N4007.


----------



## gabriel16f877 (Ene 12, 2012)

Yo me compre el Pikit 3  de MICROCHIP, con el Mplab, para c18, para programacion incircuit, programa hasta la serie  24... y creanme, que ahora, para programar en assembler los pic 18f4550, que son de 75 instrucciones, no se los aconsejo, en vez de 35 como el 16f877, conviene hacerlo en C.
Tuve que dejar los programadores con zocalo ZIF. el PICSTARPUS Y EL PROMATE.

MI primer progr. si fu armado a mano, con zocalos comunes


----------



## casuca22 (Abr 18, 2012)

este programador se puede utilizar con ponyprog, por ahora solo me intereza programar eproms 24xx


----------



## ivancho2043 (Abr 18, 2012)

casuca22 lo quieres utilizar pára programar las eeprom de los xbox porq si es asi tengo uno muy bueno y sencillo aki dejo el link y funciona 100% testeadohttp://www.elotrolado.net/hilo_tutorial-como-leer-y-o-escribir-en-la-eeprom-via-hardware_879366


----------



## casuca22 (Abr 22, 2012)

grasias ivancho2043, pero lo nesecito es para programar las eproms de los t.v. ...


----------



## Mrjaniitho (Jul 7, 2012)

no puedo hacer correr el graabador

alguien que me ayudeee!!!


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 7, 2012)

casuca22 dijo:


> grasias ivancho2043, pero lo nesecito es para programar las eproms de los t.v. ...



Usa uno mas sencillo:
http://www.lancos.com/ppwin95.html






otro enlace:
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/eeprom.htm



Mrjaniitho dijo:


> no puedo hacer correr el graabador
> 
> alguien que me ayudeee!!!



Sube imágenes de ambos lados


----------



## Erickotto (Sep 12, 2012)

Disculpen soy nuevo con esto del pic, Pude hacer el grabador pero cuando lo conecto al WinPic800 no me reconoce el hardware... lo coloque en JDM programmer COM1 y me dice que el hardware no responde o en ocasiones me dice no se pudo abrir COM1, esto afectaria al momento de quemar un pic?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 12, 2012)

Erickotto dijo:


> Disculpen soy nuevo con esto del pic, Pude hacer el grabador pero cuando lo conecto al WinPic800 no me reconoce el hardware... lo coloque en JDM programmer COM1 y me dice que el hardware no responde o en ocasiones me dice no se pudo abrir COM1, esto afectaria al momento de quemar un pic?


Pues si es extraño.
Yo utilizo el WinPic800 v3.64H con el JDM 2-1 con DB9 en COM1, y al hacer Ctrl + T (Prueba de Hardware)
Me aparece una ventana que dice...
*Abriendo COM1
Hardware OK .*

Si desconecto el programador JDM me aparece esto...
*Abriendo COM1
Comprobando el hardware ......
Error ...
No hay respuesta*

Más una ventana de error que dice. ERROR -> El hardware no responde

Cuando me aparece el mensaje de que no se puede abrir COM1, es porque lo tengo ocupado.

De ahí en fuera todo de maravilla, incluso con ICSP

Revisa bien tus conexiones, o actualiza la versión del programa.

Saludos.


----------



## Erickotto (Sep 12, 2012)

Muchas gracias! voy a fijarme bien las soldaduras  y conexiones. Ojalá sea eso, cuando conecto el programador al puerto serial se enciende la luz roja junto a la luz verde, eso es porque hay un corto o así tiene que ser ?

Me olvide mencionar que al detectar el dispositivo me dice: Abriendo COM 1
Detectado --> desconocido
100% 
Y los led amarillo y el verde se vuelven intermitentes por un rato y luego solo queda encendido el rojo junto al verde, pero una luz continua sin volverse intermitentes. Pero aún así en el test hardware me abre la ventana que dice:
Abriendo COM1
Comprobando el hardware ......
Error ...
No hay respuesta

Más una ventana de error que dice. ERROR -> El hardware no responde
Desde ya gracias!

Ya lo solucione..!  había soldado mal el serial, ahora al conectar solo enciende el rojo y al hacer el test hardware ya no enciende el verde... ademas ya me sale 
Abriendo COM1
Hardware OK
Muchas gracias por darme una mano!!


----------



## willyfv (Sep 15, 2012)

yo me arme este y funciona bien, respuesta # 2

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/aporte-programador-jdm-plus-22517/


----------



## tidus (Abr 20, 2015)

este programador funciona con pic 18f2550?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 20, 2015)

Si lo soporta, y también al PIC18F4550 pero deben programarse usando *ICSP*.


----------



## tidus (Abr 21, 2015)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Si lo soporta, y también al PIC18F4550 pero deben programarse usando *ICSP*.



gracias... D@rkbytes voy a ver si lo armo...


----------



## yeikialexis (Feb 14, 2016)

hola tendran el archivo pcb para descargar ? el link esta bien muerto


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2016)

Archivos "Recuperados"


----------



## AgusNob (May 17, 2017)

Buenas, arme este programador y cuando pongo "test hardware" en el winpic me dice que no responde, lo arme en una placa experimental, pero revise el circuito y esta todo bien aparentemente, lo único es que en lugar del zener de 6,2v puse uno de 8,2v, puse ese porque hace mucho compre los componentes para otro circuito de un jdm pero no encontré el link y decidí intentar hacer este ¿es por usar ese diodo que no funciona? ¿hay que conectar el pic para hacer el test?


----------

